# Teleconverter for Nikon 80-200 AF-D



## redtippmann (Feb 28, 2010)

Well as baseball, track, and other outdoor sports start up, I have been looking into teleconverters. I know that they reduce the IQ of the lens but I just bought my 80-200 (two ring af-d) and I really cant spend much money on any glass. So I have been looking at KEH.com and they had a few TC's that were in my price range.

The main thing I want is to retain the AF capability between my D2H and my 80-200. IQ doesn't matter too much because the pictures will be going into my schools newspaper and if I ever need a sharper image I can just take it off.

So will these two retain the AF on my lens? And would the AF be any slower?

Nikon Autofocus 2X KENKO TELEPLUS MC7 AF-D WITH CAPS TELECONVERTER - KEH.com
&
Nikon Autofocus 1.4X TAMRON-F D TELECONVERTER - KEH.com


----------



## epp_b (Feb 28, 2010)

Just a thought... if reduced quality from a TC will be adequate for your school paper, wouldn't cropping, instead, _also_ be?


----------



## redtippmann (Feb 28, 2010)

Well trying to crop a 4mp image can get sorta nasty. And allot of my photos get put in 1/4 page slots which you really need all of those 4Mp's. But yeah, if I had a 10Mp camera that would probably workout well.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 28, 2010)

If I ever get a TC it'll most likely be a Kenko pro series, pretty versatile and the reviews are good.


----------



## redtippmann (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah I've heard good things about them too, but I cant spend $200. I would like to but I still need to pay off my 80-200 and SB-600 (I dont owe any banks money just parents)


----------



## redtippmann (Feb 28, 2010)

So anyone know if it will af?


----------



## kundalini (Feb 28, 2010)

redtippmann said:


> (I dont owe any banks money just parents)


 HOLD OFF.... DON'T DO ANYTHING. Pay off what you have, then move forward.  I'd rather owe a bank money than my parents.  Of course, my parents a far removed from helping me out and I am happy.  Owe no one for this hobby.

The 2.0 TC is a light whore.  The 1.4 is the best for IQ with certain lenses & the 1.7TC is okay.


----------



## redtippmann (Feb 28, 2010)

ha, thanks kundalini but I have some birthday money and my mom doesn't want it so she said get whatever with it. So I probably will go with the 1.4.


----------



## dhilberg (Feb 28, 2010)

I have the Kenko Teleplus Pro 300 1.4x for my Nikon 80-200 f/2.8 (two-ring). It allows screw-drive autofocus, but the lens performs much slower with the TC. Not a problem for non-moving subjects, but forget it for tracking fast moving subjects. The speed is lost in the extra mechanical linkage for the screw-drive  mechanism. Although your D2H will probably drive it much better than my D90.

Image quality is great though, definitely worth the purchase.


----------



## epp_b (Mar 1, 2010)

> Well trying to crop a 4mp image can get sorta nasty. And allot of my photos get put in 1/4 page slots which you really need all of those 4Mp's. But yeah, if I had a 10Mp camera that would probably workout well.


Ah... fair enough.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 1, 2010)

The Kenko coverters are great i bought a 2X for my primes just to see if i used one enough, if i did i was going to buy the Canon converter but the Kenko was soo good i didn't bother with the Canon, I would only use a 1.4x on a zoom though. All my cricket shots are with the 2X


----------

